# My journey to 10%BF



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right everyone, bout time I set one of these journals up on here to keep me focused and give you all a good laugh.

Bit of back ground on me.

I've always been a fatty, I was also one of the "I've tried everything but nothing works" camp too.

After about a year of trying most things I gave ToxicToffee a call (and about 10,000 more!!) and that's when the real progress started.

This years weight loss is at 3 and half stone for the minute (17st 7lb at xmas, 14st at the min) I want to get another 2 stone off before the year is out but more importantly I want to get to 10% BF!

As I mentioned in my first post here, I can't thank TT enough for all the help he's given me.

I'm not quite natural, and will answer any questions about my AAS use and any other supps I use and have used (ECA, clen, DNP ect).

I go on holiday to Zante on Thursday and when I get back I'm going to run PCT followed by a few weeks off before starting my next cycle which will be Test Prop and Primo, with a carb cycling diet.

I'm using AAS to hold on to every bit of lean mass have. I did have a massive amount of fat to lose but now I'm starting to look ok.

Here's the pic I took this morning. Not sure ho much more work it's gonna take to get to 10%bf, but I'm determined to get to this goal before Christmas. (@ TT, mate you know you'll be getting more emails LOL!)

Thanks for reading peeps and I'll keep the updates coming :lift:


----------



## carl20 (Aug 24, 2007)

good luck mate

imo your not too far off, you look about 15% so i would imagine you could get to 10% within 10 weeks.

how tall are you?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

lookin much better than you used to m8 keep up the hard work!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks carl, I'm 5ft 9in. If I could do it in 10 weeks after I get back from hol I'd be more than happy.

Hey Danimal, how's tricks mate?

Yeah, on my old pics I only needed yellow spots and I could have been on Noel's house party causing chaos!

You're still looking in good shape mate


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

great work j

now to build on it my friend

keep it mildly clean on hoilday and you will prosper

email is always open mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks TT, diet will be clean as a whistle. Can't bring myself to start eating rubbish again. Plus it all starts again as soon as the plane lands!

Right, last night I found out that if I want boot cut jeans, I have to buy a size bigger! My thighs don't like the slim fitting even though my waist doesn't mind.

I still plan to run PCT when getting back from hol, but am only having 6 weeks off before I start my next cycle. I usually recover pretty quick from cycles. But will try and get bloods done just to make sure.

While I'm on PCT meds I'll be cutting cardio down to 3x 45mins per week instead of the usual 8 when carb cycling, and altering diet (upping carbs slightly)

After the usual 3 weeks I'll resume carb cycling protocol.

Thought for the day;

I've realised that if I take more than 350mg of test Per week, I turn into a raging pr1ck!

I've added a single shot of Test E this week to keep my levels up while on holiday and start PCT when I get back. I know it prob shouldn't have kicked in that quick but I can seriously feel the difference.


----------



## shazzyuk (Aug 18, 2007)

look good there mate, not much to-go.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Big respect for your progress so far. Hope you get to your ideal level.

Will look out for tips, 10% would be good for me too


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Shazzy and Liam, thanks for the comments guys.

Best tips I can give are, keep diet clean, don't drink at all (I went from a big binge drinker to T total) and stay in the fight no matter how hard you get knocked down


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seen as I'm in holiday mode now here at work and am just about on strike, I've been thinking 

When I get back from holiday, it's about 15 weeks til xmas.

I wonder if I can make it to 10%bf for when that big fat bloke emptys his sack all over my front room, hmmmmm.........

Well, I'm gonna give it my best go.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Mate - fantastic progress so far , looks like you have it all in place to reach that 10% goal.

My goal is similar but to be honest I've not set a time scale, just going to chip away at the fat and see where It gets me, I'm down 1.5 stone in approx 10 weeks which I'm really happy with. I'd love to see an example of your diet to see if it would work for myself, when you get back and you have the time could you post it up please.

i'm also off to Zante in 5 weeks, can't wait 

Mark.


----------



## ghopki (Sep 3, 2007)

Ahhh so this is where your hiding now is it fat boy 

Looking good mate, i'll drop you an email.


----------



## kinglean (Aug 24, 2007)

Echo the above mate, looking very well!!

Keep it going. Its only a matter of doing what your doing consistently and give it time.

You will deffo get there.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Looking like a different person from last time we met mate!

Hope you holiday went well, speak soon



> I wonder if I can make it to 10%bf for when that big fat bloke emptys his sack all over my front room, hmmmmm.........


Dirty barsteward! He beter not empty his sack on my new carpet this year!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

looking wicked mate, you will DEFINATELY get there. are you 'assisted' or not, i couldnt give a damn either way id love to look like you right now, and even better when ure at 10%

try and keep the mass though man and the strength!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright peeps!!!

Holiday was fantastic, I've never had as much attention either. I felt like nothing more than a piece of meat.......... and I loved it!

Highlight was seeing a load of skinny chavs up on a stage takin to **** doing the usual "muscle man" pose. At this point I got up there, whipped the vest of and took all the women haha!

Anyone who is planning a hol has gotta go to Zante, it's amazing and last week was one of, if not THE best of my life!

I went on hol weighing 90kg, I got weighed sat morning at 97kg, this morning down to 92kg, so I can live with a 2kg gain. Plus, I wasn't going to drink, but ended up plastered everynight. This all stopped when the plane landed friday and normal service has been resumed.

I've started PCT and DNP today.

Time off is going to be 8 weeks in total then next cycle is Prop and Primo.

Carbs are up, protein is down.

Also switched my training round, going for pure HYPERTROPHY. Today will also see the return of the notebook to keep track of progress.

@hertderg, thanks mate. The diet I use is a carb cycling one. I'll post in up in the next few days as I'm changing my diet at the min to suit running the DNP.

@ghopki, Hello Bro!!!! I've just got back on line now mate and mailed you.

Yep, I've started hiding here for a while. Not really feeling the love for the "other side" at the min. How's you?

@kinglean, thanks mate. Consistancy is def the key. I gave myself a year to totally change my body, after 9 months of hard work, all I can say is, keep bringing it on.

I absolutely love training and dieting so keeping things up isn't a problem.

@theiron, Just mailed you too fella. We'll have to arrange a meet up again. Although you'll wipe the weight room floor with me now. I'm not the "bear on test" you described me as before haha!!

@truewarrior1, thanks for the comments. Yes I am assisted mate, but I do it to hold onto the muscle I had. I look bigger now than I did at 17st 7lb, yet instead of wearing XXL shirts I wear S!!!

Mass is ok due to me being assisted, my AAS and other supps use is sensible and I really don't believe in using massive dose's. As said it's only to hold onto what I've got.

I still don't think I look too fantastic. My arms shoulders and chest make up for the bit of belly I have to move, but hey I'll sort it by xmas.

Best bit of advice I can give you is just stick with it.

This year has been a big struggle for me so far with one thing and another, but my training and diet has never suffered, I've kept them both constant.

I'll try and get some holiday pics sorted asap. Then you will all realise why I don't drink when back here LOL!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Alright rack la, i cant get used to you being that skinny!! well not skinny just in good shape LOL, i am doing the same now so its cardio and more cardio everyday, hopefully will get to my goal weight of 16 stone.... so its 3 1/2 stone to come off now.... wupeeee!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Heyup mate, how's it going? At 16st you're gonna look scary!

I wish I looked like you when I was 19st, but I looked more like Jabba the hut!

It feels strange being a bit smaller. I can't get used to buying clothes without an L on the lable.

Gonna cut til xmas then after that I'll be chasing you for size LOL!!!

TBH I don't mind cardio, it's either brisk walking or get on the stationary bike while watching a DVD.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

bloody hell everyone is over hear i may have to start a journal lol


----------



## ghopki (Sep 3, 2007)

RACK said:


> @ghopki, Hello Bro!!!! I've just got back on line now mate and mailed you.
> 
> Yep, I've started hiding here for a while. Not really feeling the love for the "other side" at the min. How's you?


Yeah, agree mate - I'm not a regular poster over the other side, but quality of posts has gone down so much recently imho.

I popped over to read my daily dose of the "toxic toffee" saga  - and saw you had started a journal, so I thought I would bug you here too, as well as via email 

I'm good - glad to see you had a good break, I think my belly weights about the same as your entire frame now you skinny barsteward


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm still not exactly Twiggy LOL!!!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

> @theiron, Just mailed you too fella. We'll have to arrange a meet up again. Although you'll wipe the weight room floor with me now. I'm not the "bear on test" you described me as before haha!!


mail recieved mate and replied. Will be having a look through that link when i get a minute thats 'safe'.

LOL @ the bear on test, my exact words and never a truer word said ( no as hairy though). No sure about wiping the weight room floor with ya hehehe

Session sounds good mate, will deff have to sort something out. My bulks goin tidy at the moment, loving it. 7 months till the mother of all cuts begins in the land of iron....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to hear all is well mate.

Forgot to add about my training at dinner.

Did back and tri's and all reps were as slow as poss. Am going for 2 sets of 8 at the min, but really felt it as I've had no carbs since thursday night.......

But the carbs are going in now due to DNP starting this morning.

I'm also going to run ECA while on DNP.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right, last night was a major let down!

Met up with a friend, who I really know I shouldn't have as every time we meet my head get's messed up. I thought this time would be different but it wasn't! Once again, me being the shoulder to cry on whenever they are in a state!

So again my head was messed up, me being uber sensitive to clomid isn't helping either as I'm more emotional on it that a group of women watching Steel Magnolias!!

Got home and things got a bit worse, I had a bit of a blow out. 14 Rice cakes, 2 tins of tuna and some mayo. I felt fat as a pig!

Got up this morning with head still all over, took my DNP and ECA, got my head phones in and went for the usual 45min walk.

Noticed back feels good from yesterday but will be upping weight next week, tri's need to be pushed harder.

Doing legs today so will report the session at lunch when I get back from gym.

Funny thing is, no matter what my emotional state, I still just get on with training and diet as normal (apart from the odd slip up like last night).


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the slip up prob did you some good mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You're prob right kezz, at least is wasn't fish and chips or some crap.

Did legs about an hour ago, and felt pretty good, although really hot due to eca and not sure if dnp is working yet....

Strength not too bad, squats should be more, leg press was good though.

Good session and came out feeling better than last night, result!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers pip


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

whats DNP like? i thought it was quite dangerous?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's as dangerous as the person taking it mate.

Do your research, and you can't go wrong.

I've run it a couple of times and not had a prob, plus got some decent results.

If you can deal with being tired, bloated and sweating for a week, you'll be fine.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol sounds like your normal 10 weeks on gear then LOL


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA, too right mate.

Right here's a few pics from hol, hopefully they will pop up on here.

Me in my worlds gym vest


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me with my 2 mates, I'm in the middle in case you didn't guess


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

And me doing what I do best, flirting


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got up this morning with my head still all over from monday's meeting with a friend, as the chat got carried on into last night. My head feels like it's gonna explode with the stuff going around in there, but will this stop me training? No chance!!!

Legs feel tight today from yesterday so pretty pleased.

530am came, I was out of the door, head down, ear phone in, getting on with cardio.

I'm sure I was rattling though from all the tabs I took before I went LOL!

No weights today as I'm getting better results with a 4 day split than a 5, so will keep going.

Diet is still clean, carbs are around 300g, pro 175g, fats 20-30g, this will change once I stop using DNP.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Chin up bud, try not to let others problems weigh you down.

Your dong wicked, look a million percent better and healthier than when i saw you last year mate.

Keep cracking and enjoy those night sweats wont you! lol diff sheets for every night of the week


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what did you get up to with those 3 birds then mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey The Iron, I'm trying not to let things bother me but my head is all over. TBH though it's not bothering my training so it's not too bad.

Thanks for the comment too mate, yeah I'm a long way from when we met at righty's

As gutted as I am to admit it KEZZ, nothing happened between me or any other girl on hol. I stayed faithful to my GF. FOOL I hear some of you cry, but I was a good boy.

Don't get me wrong I flirted like there was no tomorrow and out of the 90 pics we got, about 60 of them are me with girls.

If I was single it would have been a totally different story, I would have bought shares with Durex! I really can't believe the amount of offers I turned down.

In fact, hang on a minute, Yeah I am a FOOL


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

You may be a fool but at least your old fella isnt growing a secong head right now mate through some funky disease! Well done IMO, tarts on hol = any and every STD.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This is true iron, but that's why rubbers were invented.

Sorry yesterday didn't have an up-date, some little scamp (there are others words to use but not this early in a morning) tried having away with my car wednesday night so took most of the day sorting it out. Didn't do much damage and the car is still here so not worried.

Trained Chest and Bi's yesterday and was pretty pleased with lifts. Plus I get a wicked vein running down my right bi when curling!!!!

DNP has kicked in big time now, I'm tired most of the time and as for the temp increase, well lets just say, I was the only person in a fully air conditioned cinema last night, wearing a vest and still sweating in the middle of september. Yes I looked a tool, yes my GF wasn't too happy I went out in a vest, but who cares!? As I keep saying "it's all for the greater good.

What does get me though is the skinny, little bloke with the drian pipe jeans on, legs like twigs, hair brushed in front of his eyes and looking all mardy, given me a look as if to say "is he really wearing that?" [email protected]!!

Didn't do any cardio this morning as needed to catch up on sleep, due to swaeting and things on my mind I've only been getting about 4 hours a night so decided to have an extra hour in bed. Fell better for it too.

5 out of today's 6 meals are just sweet spuds and chicken. Haven't got a clue what the 6th will be??

Also I've calmed myself down about the amount I'm eating. I'm in PCT and running DNP so at the min, I'm eating big (well big for me) and ultra clean. I weighed in this morning at 92.6kg so not too bad to say the water I'm holding.

All in all, I'm feeling really good about training and how I look at the min.

Yes my life is a bit hectic and looks like a soap opera but my training is good so nothing else matters


----------



## ghopki (Sep 3, 2007)

Chin up mate, these things are sent to test us!

How come you decided to use DNP over the ususal ECA / Clen / T3 routes?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I did the DNP because I knew the results it gave mate. I do cycle clen and eca quite a lot but thought I'd give it a go. It's been a nice ride, although be it hot and sweaty!

Just got back from gym where I've trained shoulders with the owner. Nearly killed me but I wasn't gonna give up! I'll get him next week when DNP is out of my system


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Once you get down to sub 10% mate what are you going to do? Clean bulk, or raise the BF up a bit and bulk through winter and cut in the summer? How many cals are you consuming daily?

Lookin good there mate, hope you find you goals!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Magic Touch. Awesome sig BTW, it makes me chuckle everytime!

As for goals, well hopefully the 10% one will be here by xmas. After that it's just very very clean bulking. I really don't want to be fat again.

Right, been a really bad weekend. DNP is making me about as active as a dog left in a car at the sea-side. Plus I'm sweating like hell. Have not done cardio since friday night.

Friday night's cardio wasn't planned, but seen as I split up with my GF (for reasons I don't want to put on the net) I had a nice 3 and half mile walk home. I was a bit warm after that I can tell you!

Diet is still clean and big and I'm keeping it this way until next monday, where cutting will start again. Was looking at mirror this morning too, although I'm holdind water on the dnp I'm still looking as good as when I went on hol, so not worried. Will be good to see difference once the compound has left my system, I think I'll have lost around 5lbs so will be happy with that.

Altough last week was probthe worst of my life, it's monday tomorrow and so a new start is here. And I'm pretty confident can reach the xmas goal


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

RACK said:


> Hey The Iron, I'm trying not to let things bother me but my head is all over. TBH though it's not bothering my training so it's not too bad.
> 
> Thanks for the comment too mate, yeah I'm a long way from when we met at righty's
> 
> ...


You should have bagged one dude, especially now you have split with her.

Tell you what post a pic of the tomcat (ex-gf) so we can all have a gander..lol!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

ghopki said:


> How come you decided to use DNP over the ususal ECA / Clen / T3 routes?


Thats a good question. How come Rack?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL Pip, there is a pic of her on MT somewhere. To be honest I feel horrible for how bad she's feeling but I'm just too scared of commitment.

And yep, I should have taken some of the offers up I got on hol!!

As for the clen/T3.....

I frequently run clen and eca, but never tried T3's.

I did a bit of reading on DNP and decided to give it a go. Personally I can't fault it. Ok I feel like [email protected] when on it and look even worse with the water, but a week after I look a lot better.

Plus it gets results, I'm desperate to get down to 10%bf by xmas and will do/try anything to get there.

Just my mentality, I've done nothing but train my ass off this year and would love to see just how far I can go with 11 months of training (had to have a month off with injury)


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

RACK said:


> LOL Pip, there is a pic of her on MT somewhere. To be honest I feel horrible for how bad she's feeling but I'm just too scared of commitment.
> 
> And yep, I should have taken some of the offers up I got on hol!!
> 
> ...


Post it here dude, I dont go onto that sh!tpit anymore. I think i were 10% for my shoot. It was hard getting there with the dieting but everything has come back 'cleaner' now.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's my ex


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't mind the dieting and really don't mind putting the hard work in. It's all worth it in the end.

Back and tri's feel good from yesterday and am looking forward to legs at dinner.

Progress this week has been to add another set in. Now doing 3 sets of 8 instead of 2.

Again, 45mins cardio this morning.

Still eating big and clean and don't look any worse for it. Wil be good to see weight loss after DNP. Weight last monday was 92.7kg, weight this morning was 91.6kg so we're going in the right direction.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from doing legs. Not happy at all about my strength, or rather lack of on squats but this will be getting built up. Not sure why but just can't seem to do them any more???

Squats 3 x8 x 224lb

45deg Leg Press 3 x 8 x 540lb

SLDL 3 x 8 x 145lb

Leg curls 3 x 8 x peg 4 (not sure of weight?)


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

RACK said:


> Here's my ex


Goodman and you get props in my book for posting.

I have had a quick skim through your journal (i dont do journals). You know what i found did it for me carbs.

You seem to have same problem as i did and thats the water. Carbs IMO are the culprit.

You should nail this before xmas dude, no problem. What you will find after that is you wont stray too far in bf thereafter as long as you dont buy shares in pizzahut.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers pip, glad she meets the mark. She's def been one of the biggest parts of my life so far, and it's a shame we split. I'm sure it will work it's self out, just takes time.

I hear what you're saying about carbs too. My body isn't as bad with them as it used to be due to me losing a lot of BF this year, but I do hold water quite easy.

Cutting will start on Oct 1st which will give 12 weeks and 1 day till Xmas day, so with even more help from TT I'm pretty sure I'll get to the goal.

As for the pizzahut thing mate, fast food isn't a prob for me anymore. I really can't bring myself to eat the stuff. I tried a few as treats/cheats at the begining of the year and I just don't enjoy eating that kind of stuff. If I want a burger, I'll get some minced steak and make it myself.

Same with a pizza, buy a wholemeal base and put toppings on.

I'm shocked at how much I've turned my life around this year. I've gone from a binge drinking, kebab eating fat [email protected], to a diet and gym obsessed, slighty chubby [email protected]

Training at the min feels really good so watch this space.

Next cycle will be Prop and Primo and will start in 6 and half weeks time.

Cardio again this morning was 45 mins brisk walk. No weights today.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Feel like [email protected] this morning, mentally and physically. Sore throat and a bit of a stuffy nose.

Got up and did 45mins cardio.

Dropped carbs a bit today to due to finishing DNP yesterday.

Got chest and bi's later.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yesterday I was looking forward to doing chest. At the min I'm sat at my desk with a nose running like ben johnson from a drug test!!!

Headache is starting too.

I've got the face on big time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from gym. Didn't enjoy the session due to huge headache!

Well fecked off! Managed to get through it but form should have been better on Bench Press.

Bench Press 3 x 8 x 90kg

Inc DB Press 3 x 8 x 75lb's

Dips 2 x 10 x BW

EZ Bar Curls 3 x 8 x 30kg

Alt DB Curls 3 x 8 x 30lb's

Seated Hammer Curls 2 x 10 x 25lb


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Skipped cardio this morning due to feeling like death and coughing up stuff that looks like it's from Alien! Am planning on doing shoulders and calves later but will see how I feel.

Really can't wait to start dieting again as the time off phase really messes with my head!!!

Roll on the 1st of October!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Didshoulders and claves at dinner.

Shoulders really p1ss me off because I feel I should be alot stronger but am just crap at pressing! Not happy!

Standing Mil Press 3 x 8 x 60kg

Side + lat db raises 3 x 8 x 20lb

Rear Delt machine 3 x 10 x peg 8

Standing calf raises 5 x 25 x 100kg

After this I had the face on because of my cold, and how weak my pressing is.

I took comfort in a PWO shake and 2 flapjacks. I feel even worse now


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quick update, still got a huge cold and feel like rubbish!

Can't wait for next monday to start back cutting


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trained Back and tris at dinner. All lifts are up so pretty happy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trained shoulders and claves again today.

Kept the same weight as last time but form was a lot better, so pretty pleased.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

I nkow where your at with this cold business mate, got it myself, timed perfectly with PCT it did - bastard!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right, had a couple of days off to get myself ready for the final push of the year.

PCT is done, cold is gone and thanks to some good comments from TT and Righyho early saying I'm look well it's just spurred me on to work even harder on this phase of the cut!

Thanks lads.

So, gonna eat some crap today and then come monday morning it's time for work!


----------



## ghopki (Sep 3, 2007)

You won't eat crap :lift:

I remember what crap you use to eat, and you won't be eating that!

All the best mate, crack on Monday!

eace:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh I did eat crap mate, trust me! I was back to the old skool!

All stops today though and back in machine mode! Roll on the next 12 weeks.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Good luck with the renewed cut mate!

The colds a bugger, mines still lurking.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, took me 2 weeks to shift it.

Weight this morning was 14st 11lb, so want to drop to atleast 13st in the next 12 weeks. Was going to aim for about 12 but got told I'd probably have no muscle left what so ever.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

yup 2 weeks ive had it! jsut starting to shift.

Dropped 7 poxy lbs dow to it too! grrrrr


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the weight loss mate.

Just got back from training and to say I've had ZERO carbs so far (apart from detrose in PWO shake), it went ok. Feeling a tired at the min though.

Only 83 days after this haha!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Losing water already thanks to lack of carbs yesterday, weight this morning was 14st 7lb


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

no worries mate, just a minor set back in a bigger picture.

Got a whole winter of mass to get growing!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's the spirit mate.

On a different note I've just found this pic of me from a couple of years ago. I'm ashamed!


----------



## ghopki (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't be ashamed mate!

Look at what you have achieved now!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I suppose you're right mate.

I do know I'll never get like that again though!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from gym and am seriously feeling lack of carbs. Not good to say I did squats straight after dead lifts.

Felt quite sick twice but hey, you know it's a good session if you're gonna hurl.

It's only a day and half into phase 3 of the cut and I'm so focused it's unreal!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was craving carbs really bad last night but drank a pint of water to keep stomach happy!

Got up at silly o'clock this morning to go for usual 2.5mile walk. It's strange how much more you feel the cold when you're not on clen or DNP!

Anyway still in a good mood as this morning I weighed in at 14st 5.5lb, thats another 1.5lb drop


----------



## ghopki (Sep 3, 2007)

Good man!

3 more days and you can have carbs mate, hang in there.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks G

Cadio was done last night and again this morning.

Also weight was down to 14st 4lb.

Feeling lack of carbs really bad but hey, you gotta do it!

ATM life is pretty sweet too, apart from one aspect but I can deal with the 5% hard stuff cos the other 95% is great.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio again last night and this morning.

Weight was 14st 2.5lb


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Keep going mate. You were looking superb when you visited last Saturday.

Like I said then, I didn't even recognise you.

I thought "who's this walking into my office like he knows me?".

Excellent progress mate. Visualise another 12 months time and what you'll look like then - completely ripped and muscular.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Keith, really means a lot coming from someone like you mate.

Seeing how much you'd changed spurred me on even more!

Weekend was a bit up and down with moods but kept food as TT told me and feel better for a re-carb.

Looking forward to see what weight loss this week brings.

And I've got a new car LOL!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trained yesterday and was suprised that my strength was up 

Will be training again at dinner, then wving good bye to my Golf GTi and picking my BMW up!


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Alright mate.

How are you? ? ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Heyup Gaz, not bad thanks mate. Training is going well, strength is up and diet is rock hard, so pretty much good.

Plus Keith saying he didn't recognise me has spurred me on LOL!!

How's you mate?


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Got a lot on recently mate but ok thanks.

Would be good to see you in person again, your pics have shown a massive change.

If Keith didnt recognise you either, then that too is a massive compliment, keep it going mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think The Iron is sorting a meeting out so won't be long before I pop down again


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh is he, he hasnt said anything.

Im seeing him at the weekend i think.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RACK said:


> Feeling lack of carbs really bad but hey, you gotta do it!
> 
> ATM life is pretty sweet too, *apart from one aspect but I can deal with the 5% hard stuff cos the other 95% is great*.


Man great post, more ppl should have this attitude to life, even if its 49% hard stuff and 51% good....

11 weeks till xmas mate, how are you getting on? Better than you thought? Worse? on target?

Just seen the old pic of you mate, that is an awesome change well done.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@OoOGAZOoO, he mentioned something about a meet up in his new journal on here mate.

@Magic Torch, thanks for the comment mate. I've only lost half a lb this week but my body shape seems to have changed so it's still going well and my lifts are up from last week. I'm gonna bin the scales for a bit as they mess with my head.

The good/bad balance has tipped a bit in the bad but hey, it happens.

As long as I can train I don't really care LOL!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RACK said:


> @OoOGAZOoO, he mentioned something about a meet up in his new journal on here mate.
> 
> @Magic Torch, thanks for the comment mate. I've only lost half a lb this week but my body shape seems to have changed so it's still going well and my lifts are up from last week. I'm gonna bin the scales for a bit as they mess with my head.
> 
> ...


Good idea with the scales mate, once you get in a position where you can judge you body by shape, scales do fook your head up IMO. At first when you have loads of fat to lose your gonna fly down the scales, cause even if you work out hard your never gonna add muscle at the rate you lose fat. As the BF comes down your gonna find the fat loss slows as the body holds on to the last of it, also as the ratio of fat loss comes down the musce gain can start to compete so as you lose fat you can gain muscle thus giving the effect of no progress (according to the scales) where in reality you are adding to you physique.

Chin up mate


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Its alright gaz - i still love ya ! 

Havent sorted anything out yet, Kieth only mentioned it yesterday give me time!

I better be seeing you the weekend, my sofa is booked out to you for the night and i've jsut bought a load of CC and brown pasta for ya


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Haha.

Thanks mate, you're a star.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know what you're saying magic torch. Plus your sig cheers me up everytime I read it!

All I can see now is pat bateman LOL!!!

No prob Iron mate, just let me know when and I'll be there.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RACK said:


> I know what you're saying magic torch. Plus your sig cheers me up everytime I read it!
> 
> All I can see now is pat bateman LOL!!!


I know! personally I dont give a toss about your thread either I only read it so I can see your Avatar!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That new avatar rules mate!! LOL!!!

And oh yeah, I'm with you on mine. I wanna marry Jesse Jane!

Just been planning my workout, going to go for more weight again and see how it goes.

Can't wait til I start putting carbs in tonight. Should fill out a bit before I go out on the town later in a t shirt that would be tight on a small girl!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from gym and am finally tucking into some carbs 

All lifts were up from last week so pretty happy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The good/bad balance has shifted more into to bad. Not sure how or why but feeling like sh1t at the min and really down. Training and diet are still spot on but mood is terrible (no doubt it's prob due to women and one in particular!). Life seems to be strange for me at the min. The only thing I can concentrate on is training. I even bought a new car and that hasn't really cheered me up.

I feel like something is missing from my life, but I don't know what it is??? Seems strange but that's the best way I can put it.

Anyway, will be training with weights at dinner and will be upping the weights again this week to force my body to adapt.

On the good side of things although I hardly dropped any weight last week my body looks a lot different so not complaining on that front and am not gonna use the scales for a few weeks.

I also started back on AAS today, cycle so far is 300mg Prop and 450mg Primo PW

Am doing this for 4 weeks than will swap things round a little


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Diet for today and tomorrow is;

07:00 3 whole eggs

20g whey

5g fish oils

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

10g nut or olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

7ml nut oil

12:30	train	drink water throughout

13:30 50g whey in water

40g dextrose

14:00 200g chicken or tuna

5ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

17:00 150g oily fish or red meat

10g whey in water

19:00 150g lean red meat

fibrous veg

pre bed 30g casein

5g fish oils

Once again, massive thanks to TT for this


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

its obviously a low carb day, what sort of diet are you running mate?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

hi john hows things?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice going on the weight loss Rack, espesh after seeing that photo of you as a fat boy! Good going bro!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@The Iron. Runnin a Cycled Keto Diet at the min mate. Seems to be doing the trick too. Only lifting 3 times a week but am fooked due to not many carbs. Comes to friday after lifting and the carbs go back in 

@[email protected], alright mate, things training wise are spot on and couldn't be better. Other aspects of me need a bit of work but it's only cos of me letting myself get drawn in by someone again. This will be the last time I make that mistake! How's you mate?

@Cap, Thanks mate, still a long way to go, but I'll get there. If it was easy everyone would be ripped up LOL!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from gym;

Chins 3 x BW x Fairlure

Flat bench Press 10 x 75kg, 8 x 85kg, 6 x 95kg

Bent over row 3 x 8 x 67.5kg (underhand grip)

Dips 3 x BW x Failure

Standing military press 3 x 10 x 115lb


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had to cut training short as I only just made it outside the gym door to be sick and pass out! TT wasn't kidding when he said this keto diet was tough.

Note to self; get a few more carbs this weekend


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Is it wrong that I went back down to the gym after work last night to finish my session off??? Anyway, no more sickness as of yet but will keep an eye on it.

Here's diet for today and tomorrow;

06:00	cardio	no more than 45 minutes

07:00 3 whole eggs

20g whey

5g fish oils

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

10g nut or olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

7ml nut oil

14:00 150g chicken or tuna

5ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

16:15	cardio	no more than 45 minutes

17:00 125g oily fish or red meat

10g whey in water

19:00 150g lean red meat

fibrous veg

10ml nut oil

pre bed 30g casein

5g fish oils


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

up the carbs at the weekend if you are not overspilling mate

push it to 750g first day if you want, may even get 1000 over time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to Steve, although I've put about 3lb's on since last week, prob due to not getting enough water yesterday and starting back on the gear.

Right decided that the morning walking isn't really cutting it so have switched to the stationary bike, this morning's session was 45mins with an AV HR of 141bpm.

The same will be done this afternoon and tomorrow morning.

Diet is the same as yesterday.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Morning mr Rackham - Hope all is well mate.

Jeez its cold down sarrrrrrf lundun this morwnin' guvna!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Would be mate, if I knew where the extra 3lb has appeared from???

I really need to stop getting weighed.

It's not too bad oop eer!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

u started gear again mate, go by mirror / tape for a while


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, not massive amounts though. 300mg Prop and 450mg Primo EW.

Forgot how much it hurts though. My bum is killing!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

RACK said:


> Forgot how much it hurts though. My bum is killing!!


Less about your personal life, how did the jabs go?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wondered how long it would take someone LOL!!!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

he beat me to it.

yes prop is a bitch


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

OMG, bloody hell fella, you look fantastic !! cant actuly believe it !

well done dude, u know its all about commitment, excellent work keep it up.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@The Iron, I think it's the primo more than the prop, even though is't not the double strength stuff like before. That stuff crippled me!

@LOCUST, hi mate, thanks for the comments. I look a bit better than my old MT days LOL! Still got a long way to go before I'm happy but hey, it's all part of the fun.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Another 140 av hr cardio session last night and one this morning. That's me done on the cardio till sunday now.

Got weights at lunch today so will post up routine and lifts later.

Diet today is;

06:00	cardio 45 minutes

07:00 3 whole eggs

20g whey

5g fish oils

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

10g nut or olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

7ml nut oil

12:30	train	drink water throughout

13:30 50g whey in water

80g dextrose

14:00 75g chicken

100g WM Pasta

small fibrous veg selection

17:00 Same as above

19:00 Same as above

pre bed Same as above


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

The carbs are in! Man you'll feel good tomorrow - They make you feel stoned when you havent had them for a while.

Grrrrrr i have a tooth ache - wouldnt be so bad but its the tooth i just paid £190 for the dentist to 'fix'. considering popping in tonight and 'fixing' him if he trys charging me to sort out his **** handywork.

rant over lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh yes mate, gimme carbs. Tomorrow I'm allowed crappy carbs too 

If I'd just paid £190 for a tooth sorting and it didn't work, I would be leaving the dentist's teeth on the kerb!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training was;

Squats 2 x 20 x 116lb (up 6lb)

Bench Press 3 x 12 x 67.5kg (up 2.5kg)

Seated Row 3 x 12 x Peg 14 (up 1 peg)

Seated DB Shoulder Press 3 x 12 x 45lb (up 5lb)

Alt Db Curls 3 x 12 x 35lb (up 5lb)

Dips 3 x bw x failure

Felt a bit week again, but sorted now my PWO shake has kicked in. I'm counting down the minutes now till I can eat my carbs!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

whooooooa 2 x 20 rep squats! I bet that was a killer! Havent yet experimented with the 20 rep squat I can only imagine!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, they're awesome Cap. Gutted cos I used to do them with a lot more weight than that but hey, I'll build it back up over time. I'm in a rush to look good, not to be strong


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weekend food was spot on. Feel better (although a bit bloated) for getting some carbs down me.

Cardio at 6am sunday morning was a pain seen as I didn't get in till 3am, but I went back to bed after meal 1 for a bit.

Looking forward to weights at dinner as I'm not going back to work after


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RACK said:


> Training was;
> 
> Squats 2 x 20 x 116lb (up 6lb)
> 
> ...


Firstly - good going for getting on the 20reppers. One of my fave exercises.

Have you thought about doing your warm up and then just a single set of 20 rep rest pause Squats? You would be able to use a much bigger weight if you did a single set and stimulate some good growth.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

At the min mate, I'm just concentrating on maintaining the lean mass I have. I'll concentrate on building donw new muscle next year.

I'll be the first to admit the weight on the 20reps is a bit light but my right knee is giving me some right pain at the min so as long as I build it up steady I'll be happy.

I'm getting stronger each week so that's a good sign I hope that no fat is going on.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RACK said:


> At the min mate, I'm just concentrating on maintaining the lean mass I have. I'll concentrate on building donw new muscle next year.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit the weight on the 20reps is a bit light but my right knee is giving me some right pain at the min so as long as I build it up steady I'll be happy.
> 
> I'm getting stronger each week so that's a good sign I hope that no fat is going on.


Fair play mate (gotta admit I only read the first few pages of your log and then skipped to the end  )


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No probs mate, I bore myself sometimes LOL!!

Here's diet for today;

07:00 3 whole eggs

20g whey

5g fish oils

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

10g nut or olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

7ml nut oil

12:30	train	drink water throughout

13:30 50g whey in water

40g dextrose

14:00 200g chicken or tuna

5ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

17:00 150g oily fish or red meat

10g whey in water

19:00 150g lean red meat

fibrous veg

pre bed 30g casein

5g fish oils


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gym went well yesterday and all lifts were up, here's how it looked;

Chins 3 x BW x Fairlure (When I fail on wide grip I switch to close grip and do a few more)

Flat bench Press 10 x 77.5kg, 8 x 87.5kg, 6 x 97.5kg (up 2.5kg)

Bent over row 3 x 8 x 70kg (underhand grip) (up 2.5kg)

Dips 3 x BW x Failure (Had to swap this for dip machine as forearm is aching again)

Standing military press 3 x 8 x 126lb (up 9lb but down 2 reps)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Also forgot to add, the gear has kicked in. I know only want to do do things fcuk or fight! And living in Rotherham these are two things you can always find LOL!!

My shoulders and chest seem to have grown over night, but this is prob a bit of water.

Will carry on with the primo for another 3 weeks but am thinking about swapping to Masterone Enanthate uptil xmas.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training was good and progress was made again although I'm sure I still need more carbs at the weekend. Did pass out this week so that's a good sign.

Deads 3 x 12 x 107.5kg (up 2.5kg and 2 reps each set)

Squats 3 x 12 x 67.5 (up 2.5kg)

Leg Extensions 3 x 12 x Peg 8 (did these instead of lunges as knee is dodgey)

Bicep barbell curl 3 x 10 x 30kg (I think is up but will check my book)

Rope push down 3 x 12 x 40kg (will have to check book)

Left thigh and delt are killing from shots and was thinking if the pain is worth it, bit silly thinking that seen as I have 3 and half bottles of prop, 1 and half bottles of Primo and 2 bottles of Masterone Enanthate left to use before xmas.

Looking forward to the mast as I've never used it before so interested in how I'll react to it.

Cycle at the min is 300mg Prop, 450mg Primo EW. 3 more weeks and I'm swapping the Primo for 600mg Masterone EW, might up the test too but anymore than about 350mg test PW turns me into an idiot.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why did you choose the enanthate over the prop? i am getting some masteron prop to go with some enth when i start my proper diet, i think i will take very minimal gear this time as i want to get streamlined and have a tendancy to blow up massive!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cos I got it at a really good price mate. Plus in the time it takes to build up, the primo will be on it's way out.

I wanted mast prop but for a little (and i mean little) extra I can run it at twice as much as I planed.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Made a phone call last night and swapped the Mast Enan for Mast Prop.

I've heard that it can make you really nasty so it would be just stupid of me to go for twice as much for my first time on it.

Not really impressed with gear at the min as my left delt is still killing and I'm really hoping it's not another abscess! That will be the third this year and it's not a nice experience draining them on your own! I'll find out friday when I do the shot in there, as when I aspirate the barrel will get puss in it instead of air.

Temper is well up today thanks to a certain woman (who I really hope catches a nice bout of clap)! Oh well, lesson well and truely learnt. I would have been more angry if it wasn't for a stunning girl giving me the biggest wake up call ever on saturday night.

Due to the diet too, my head seems to be playing tricks on me. I know for sure there is no way I can be putting fat on, but the couple of days where I have no carbs in me I get that fat/flat feeling, then after the weekend re-feed I feel bloated! I know it shouldn't bother me but I'm a fecking nut!

Was in a lap dancing bar last night and thought I looked sh1t, next thing one of the dnacers came up and said "How many times a week do you work out?" So head swelled again.

Right back to training. Did 45mins cardio this am but went for a walk instead of bike due to leg still hurting from mondays shot. Will get on bike this afternoon though and try to kill myself.

Diet is exactly the same as last wednesday;

06:00	cardio	no more than 45 minutes

07:00 3 whole eggs

20g whey

5g fish oils

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

10g nut or olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

7ml nut oil

14:00 150g chicken or tuna

5ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

16:15	cardio	no more than 45 minutes

17:00 125g oily fish or red meat

10g whey in water

19:00 150g lean red meat

fibrous veg

10ml nut oil

pre bed 30g casein

5g fish oils


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Arm has got more painful as day has gone on. Not a good sign!

Really not impressed but I suppose you take your chance with AAS.

Oh well, looks like a greg valentino night for me later


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Mate 3 in one year is well bad.

Are you swabbing vial / site etc and all the rest of it? how much oil you trying to get in at a time?

Something must be a miss? Have you had it off the same brand of gear every time?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm religious about how clean I do my shots, it's a habbit I picked up while doing my ex's IV's. I've used the same method for the last two years and it's only been the last few months I've had it.

I always get a shower, then use alcohol wipes on everything before doing it.

At the min my shots are 2.5ml. I rotate sites between, thighs, glutes and delts, and split the shot to 1.25ml each side.

Like I said, I can't really go mental cos it's a risk you take. Just ****ed off with the pain. The first one I had was so bad I couldn't change gear in the car.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Yea i remeber you talking to me about the first one, i nearly threw up my lunch when you told me what came out.

hmmmm.. very strange to get so many so close, just sh!t luck i guess lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sh1t happens mate. It's a good job I have a steady supply of Antibiotics.

I know some people will go mad about me draining it myslef, but I would go to the hospital, sit in a+e for hours on end, tell them the prob only to have a doctor give me a lecture about AAS and them do the same thing I can do in 5 mins myself.

The strangest thing is I only seem to get them in my delts???


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

then dont shoot into your delts


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was thinking about that believe it or not mate


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

did you drain it yourself m8?

i had this a few weeks back with some prop, antibiotics cleared it up.. tried to drain it but nothing came out just a tiny bit of white puss and blood..needless to say i wont be doing delt shots again..i think i have a lot of scar tissue in there and thats why my delt swelled up.

Hope u ok bud.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hope your shoulder is ok dude, what gear did you use??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Tigrer81, yep mate drained it myself, got exactly the same thing out last night as what you've just said. I also think it is due to scar tissue, so I'm gonna stick to quads and ass from now on. I've got more antibiotics than Llyods Pharmacy so will start them today.

@Kezz, all is fine now mate. It's instant relife once I drain it. As for which gear, it's prop and primo but I'm not going into which lab. I know for sure it's not the gear as I don't get them in my other sites.

Back to today.

Really feeling the head fcuk of a keto diet now. I know it's due to gear that I'm back upto 94kg, but when you diet and the scales are going the wrong way it's frustration city!

I remembered doing the same when I started carb cycling and after the 5th week the weight came off in scary quick time.

Got the bike out this morning for 45mins cardio but kept it around 130bpm as I'm well tired.

Got cardio again tonight.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

agree with dan etc mate, if it only happens in delts then dont use them.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it s really weird how it only happens in delts, i was never able to inject my left delt for over a year because when i did the pain was unbearable afterwards..... its fine now though so i would leave your delts for a long time before you do em again


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hear that. Last delt shot did the same and was just before I went on hol the first week in sept. I'll be avoiding them for a good few months now. Although I'm going to try and kick the gear after xmas


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

for good?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure if it will be for good but I need a really long time off, 6 months at least. Thing is, I'm addicted and if not on them I panic and can't wait to be back on. I think this year I must have only been off about 12 weeks tops.

Stupid I know as I'm no where near competition standards.

Plus I'm a nasty fecker on them. I know how to control my temper but it doesn't stop me getting angry.

I can deal with being horny no problem though.

Got cardio to do tonight and not looking forward to it as I'm tired out.

Plus the ex is at my house, so will be a bit strange


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

just do low dose short cycles then you want need loads of time off. pip told me he runs fairly long cycle but as he only uses things like eq var ect and avoids things like test,tren he only really needs a month or so off


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's what I usually do [email protected], although this year stayed on a bit longer. I don't normally have anymore than 350mg test each week.

Although I've upped it a bit this morning. Had a quad shot with 1ml Prop and 1.5ml Primo and split another 1ml of prop in each tricep.

Going to be having a shot EOD from monday.

Back to training, did cardio again last night and this morning. Both sessions 45 mins with av HR of 141bpm. I was wet through after I came off!

Can't wait for weights today as I wanna see if I'm any stronger again.

On monday I WILL bench 100kg again!

Will post training up when I get back after lunch.

Diet for today is same as last friday;

06:00 cardio 45 minutes

07:00 3 whole eggs

20g whey

5g fish oils

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

10g nut or olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

7ml nut oil

12:30 train drink water throughout

13:30 50g whey in water

80g dextrose

14:00 75g chicken

100g WM Pasta

small fibrous veg selection

17:00 Same as above

19:00 Same as above

pre bed Same as above


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Morning fella,

hope all is well.

Mate, at least you can admit your addicted and realise theres a problem. Kudos for admitting it IMO

IMO also if your addicted to something you have to stay clear of it all together otherwsie once you go back on you'll want to stay on again.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got that type of mind set with everything I do mate.

I can't just do things half ****d. It's gotta be all or nothing.

I will break the cycle after xmas and prove that I controll the gear instead of the gear controling me.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome.

Good luck with it all. You'll do fine mate, you survived without it before.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RACK said:


> I've got that type of mind set with everything I do mate.
> 
> I can't just do things half ****d. It's gotta be all or nothing.
> 
> I will break the cycle after xmas and prove that I controll the gear instead of the gear controling me.


Rack, try and go a good 6 months off mate, let your receptors have a nice rest. When you get back on you'll need less gear and see 10x better results...

What about doing some GH or IGF while off? Plant the seed so to speak?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I did GH about 18months ago and it was pretty good, although I've got a feeling it would do a lot more this time as my diet and training are nailed on.

TBH with the prices of GH at the min I can't afford it. I might try IGF again as I liked it last time and keeped my size while off.

Just got back from gym and all went well. Lifts were up but form was down a touch so next week will stick to same weights but be more strict

Squats 2 x 20 x 121lb (up 5lb)

Bench Press 3 x 12 x 70kg (up 2.5kg)

Seated Row 3 x 12 x Peg 15 (up 1 peg)

Seated DB Shoulder Press 3 x 12 x 50lb (up 5lb)

Alt Db Curls 3 x 12 x 40lb (up 5lb)

Dips 3 x bw x failure


----------



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

Beejesus Rack you didnt half make some changes there dude, looking good

What were you on to loose that much weight ????


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking sharp again mate - and healthy too, which is always good.

Tough diet you have there - I couldn't do that for 9 months pal. Well, I could, but I'd be slinging chairs by now.

Don't believe all the hype about masteron making assholes of people. It's nowhere near as androgenic as trenbolone and taken in moderation, maybe at 350mg a week won't bring the asshole out in you (only piles will if you don't get enough fibre  :crazy: mg: ).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi stig, thanks for the comments mate. Main factor in the weight loss was me sticking to a carb cycling diet (thanks TT) and workout plan to the T for 12 weeks, then did a kind of pre-contest Carb up a few weeks before my hol. Supps used were, Clen, ECA, a couple of cycles of DNP, Test Prop and NPP at 350mg PW. I used the gear to hold onto as much lean mass as possible.

@ Rightyho, thanks for the comment mate, I felt a right fatty driving home after seeing you and TT, they must put something in the water down there! I might have to relocate LOL!!

Yeah, it's been a tough year so far, but hey it's all going to be worth it. Best comments I get is when people don't recognise me, I've had 2 more people say it to me this weekend. So I know I'm going the right way.

I'm glad you told me about the masterone, been a bit worried as I thought it was the same as tren and I'm a night mare on that. I'll prob be running it at 450mg with the same amount of test prop. As for the fibre I'm going to start getting some of that stuff they've been advertising on tv just up it a bit.

The weekend re-feed went well, I think I got down around 1000g of carbs, saturday was a little less clean than sunday but not worried. I also had a cheat meal which was a pizza. 10" with low fat cheese, spicey beef, cajun chicken, jalepinos and mushrooms.

it was heaven!

Plan for today with the weights is to bench 100kg for the first time in ages! Will report back after lunch.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Diet for today is the same as every monday and tuesday;

07:00 3 whole eggs

20g whey

5g fish oils

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

10g nut or olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

7ml nut oil

12:30	train	drink water throughout

13:30 50g whey in water

40g dextrose

14:00 200g chicken or tuna

5ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

17:00 150g oily fish or red meat

10g whey in water

19:00 150g lean red meat

fibrous veg

pre bed 30g casein

5g fish oils


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

If it helps any, Rack, I dieted on 300mg/week masteron for my show. Then I swopped to 225mg/week trenbolone.

Add 25mg proviron per day into the mix and it's job done.

You don't need stacks of it mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to be adding proviron in the next two weeks mate.

TBH I don't like taking massive doses, I feel that 350mg is enough for me and don't have any reason to up it just yet.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Today's session looked like this;

Chins 3 x BW x Fairlure (When I fail on wide grip I switch to close grip and do a few more)

Flat bench Press 10 x 80kg, 8 x 90kg, 6 x 100kg (up 2.5kg)

Bent over row 3 x 8 x 72.5kg (underhand grip) (up 2.5kg)

Dips 3 x BW x Failure

Standing military press 3 x 10 x 126lb (up 2 reps)

Pretty pleased today, plus due to upping carbs at weekend I don't feel as ill as I usually do, although it's dead lifts tomorrow so I'll not curse it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a bit of a glitch last night and the pre-bed shake went a bit pete tong. Instead it was a steak sandwich. Not sure why or how I couldn't control myself but to make up for it I did 45mins cardio this morning.

Got a few things playing on my mind at the min so mood is well down. Solutions would be if I could find a quick way to make £6k and learnt to keep my d1ck in my jeans.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training for today looked like this;

Deads 3 x 12 x 107.5kg (same as last week)

Squats 3 x 12 x 67.5 (same as last week)

Leg Extensions 3 x 12 x Peg 8 (same as last week)

Bicep barbell curl 3 x 10 x 32.5kg (up 2.5kg)

Rope push down 3 x 12 x 47.5kg (up 2.5kg)

Kept weights the same on deads and squats due to legs being really sore, I will increase these next week.

Mood is really low at the min and I know it's down to the diet and the gear, Primo seems to make me really depressed for some reason. I was the same when I ran it early in the year. The test just makes me angry and this doesn't help matters but that will be due to the fact that I've took way too much the last few days (yes I know I'm a bellend for doing this).

For some reason I've let things get really on top of me and can't seem to think straight (prob due to lack of carbs). At the weekend I seem fine, but then it get's to monday night and I'm ready to either kill myself or kill whoever looks at me funny.

I threatened my nan last week FFS!!!

Anyway, it's all for the greater good. I know I'll come out of this a better person, well better looking at least. I didn't realise just how much hard work and dedication getting a six pack took!

I have got to admit though, that no matter how much I bitch and moan, no matter how much my body hurts from training and shots, it's been worth everything just so I'm not fat anymore.

Also when people like Rightyho and ToxicToffee say you're looking well, you've gotta be heading in the right direction 

CRYING SESSION OVER LOL!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ignor some of the above post, my mood has gone up a bit now


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Up at 530am and on the bike for 545. Did 45mins with AvHR at 138bpm.

Feeling a bit better today as had to put a few things into perspective last night.

Gutted that I've gotta sell the beema as I've only had it 2 weeks!!! Long story why it's going though......

Today's plan looks like this;

06:00	cardio	45 minutes

07:00 3 whole eggs

20g whey

5g fish oils

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

10g nut or olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

7ml nut oil

14:00 150g chicken or tuna

5ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

16:15	cardio 45 minutes

17:00 125g oily fish or red meat

10g whey in water

19:00 150g lean red meat

fibrous veg

10ml nut oil

pre bed 30g casein

5g fish oils


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

E'ffin hell!!! I'm starving!!!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

hang in there and wait for your next diet meal mate, odnt snap and hit the crap food.

Gutting about the beemer. Mail me if you want to chat / rant mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks bro but I'm surprisingly ok today.

Just had my shake with flax so will put me on till 2pm.

As for the beema, well mom and dad's devorce is turning nasty and looks like I gotta get my own place.

Like I said, I've only had it 2 weeks. Paid £3K for it, spent £400 on new tyres and a cat1 alarm and now gonna let it go quick for £2600, well as soon as I get the log book back from the DVLA LOL!!!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

damn it, bummer that is!

Everything will sort out in end mate.

Could be worse you could have to get place in London. Prices aer a joke!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it looks like you are gonna be starving by bed time!!!! my diet sarts next week, am doing it for 8 weeks then 6 weeks off and back on till i get ripped....... guted for you about your motor


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Iron, house's here are silly prices too. Looking at a 2 up 2 down and it's going for £92k

Look's like I'll be on the look out for a cheap mk2 golf gti, ****ed off cos sold a mint mk3 gti to my cousin to ge the bmw!!!

I'll be ok after I've had my steak later on and got the second cardio sesh outta the way.

I'm sticking with this diet up till xmas eve then will have a few weeks off and then straight back on to get in awesome shape for summer hol.

Strange thing about the car is I hated it when I first got it, now I quite like it.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

mate you cant get a studio box here for that.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know mate. Suppose I'm lucky in a way except I'd still need a mortgage just over 4 times what I earn.

I could always keep the bmw and live in that LOL!!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

good choice - live in the beema! Spend some money on gettin top of the range seats and your laughin' lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm ringing up about the log book today! Need to get it quick!.

Had a good rest last night and climbed in bed at 6pm (read this as hiding from trick or treaters!) Only thing is the pain from the prop shots is unreal so can't really get comfy.

Did another 45mins at 140bpm last night and again this morning.

From the look of the the mirror this morning the diet is kicking in. The same happened when I did carb cycling, nothing for the first 5 weeks then my body shrank!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Am absolutely cream crackered! I'm really starting to feel the lack of carbs now! Can't wait for tomorrow afternoon when I start my re-feed


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm carbs time soon mate!

What you carbing up on?

I'm in love with sweet potatoes and rice cakes for carbs at moment.

weetabix and basamati rice got boring.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I have only WM pasta on friday. Mainly spuds, or wm bread saturday and on sunday it's either Sweet Spuds or WM Pasta again.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Couldn't face the bike this morning as was dead on my feet, popped my head phones in and went for 3 mile walk instead.

Weights WILL be up today and I really can't wait for my carbs


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

NIce owrk mate, walk is fine for cardio anyhow, eleviates bordom of sitting on stationary bike every now and again + fresh air wakes you up.

Guess who pressed the 36kg db's on shoulders this morning!!

Well chuffed


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done fella! I've got some right catching up to do before the end of jan, although I will have the excuse that I'm booked in for some ink work on the 21st.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

hmm im due some more ink.

All i need is a spare £500 to fund it and im getting it done.

That will happen some time in the year 2045 then no doubt! lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've booked in for 3 hours. Having the mauri desingn re-done on my arm as don't like how it's turned out, plus gonna try and get out line done over my chest, back and upto neck


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

you going o english rose? i'll be popping in there too when im down to discuss a cover up.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate, having it done in Rotherham. It's by the bloke I wanted to do it in the first place but he's got atleast a 3 month waiting list. I went and got it done by someone straight away and now realise I should have waited, oh well you live and learn. This bloke is really impressive though. I can't wait


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's today's efforts;

Squats 2 x 20 x 126lb (up 5lb)

Bench Press 3 x 12 x 72.5kg (up 2.5kg)

Seated Row 3 x 12 x Peg 15 (same but better form)

Seated DB Shoulder Press 3 x 12 x 55lb (up 5lb)

Alt Db Curls 3 x 12 x 40lb (same but better form)

Dips 3 x bw x failure

Just tucking into some pasta now!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Left leg is in agony today! Don't think Primo suits me, thank god only got 3 shots left!

Re-feed at the weekend was very welcome and felt great, 1 cheat meal again saturday and was a pizza. Apart from that all was clean.

On sunday first 2 meals were Sweet spuds and shakes, the other 4 were WM pasta, toms and chicken

Trained today and strength was up again. Not bad to say I'm not really eating.

Although I'm ready to fall asleep any secon......................................................

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

if primo dosnt suit you dont use it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It won't be getting used again mate. The first time I used it I tried the double strength stuff, this is just the normal 100mg/ml and leg is killing!

Got this week on it then swithing the masterone prop


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RACK said:


> It won't be getting used again mate. The first time I used it I tried the double strength stuff, this is just the normal 100mg/ml and leg is killing!
> 
> Got this week on it then swithing the masterone prop


Can you cut it with anything else mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm starting masteron prop today and using enth with it, that should hold onto the muscle whilst dieting, using 500enth 400 masteron


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been cutting the primo with Test Prop running both at 450ml EW, monday I'm going to be using Test and mast prop at 350mg EW.

Leg is still tight today but might loosen off after a few squats.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ouch cutting primo with test prop.......you sadistic fook lol

I was thinkning more oil 

Hot bath for the leg dude


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ah well, a bit of pain never hurt no one LOL! Thank god I'm switching on monday.

Was in the bath last night and will be doing the same later mate.

Just hope it doesn't hamper my training today.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You should be ok once it warms up mate, I had a painful Sust jab the other day and its still sore now, and I have Legs tonight, 1x3 RM and 2x3 90%RM so thats gonna kill LOL


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

OUch! Primo sounds fecking painful.

Still no pain no gain i suppose lol.

Dude mail me please, i've cleared out my inbox and lost your addy again!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be able to get down on squats but not ATG.

Andy I'll mail you now mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training went well to say I'm half crippled. Had to leave leg extensions out cos they really hurt and I'd gone through enough pain with the deads and squats. All weights were up again too.

Deads 3 x 12 x 110kg (up 2.5kg)

Squats 3 x 12 x 67.5 (up 2.5kg)

Leg Extensions SKIPPED

Bicep barbell curl 3 x 10 x 35kg (up 2.5kg)

Rope push down 3 x 12 x 50kg (up 2.5kg)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done this morning but had to cut it short due to left leg still being painfull.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

From the looks of things Keto diets don't really suit me, so as of monday I'll be switching back to carb cycling. I'll be running this upto xmas, than have a few weeks off while in PCT and start again in feb for the big kick @ss run upto summer again.

I should have guessed that carb cycling was better from the results earlier on this year but now my thoughts have been confirmed.

Start of the year 14 weeks keto, lost just over a stone

With carb cycling lost 2 and half stone in 12 weeks.

Gonna have a bit of a blow out this weekend as gonna leeds for my bro and my mate's bdays (no alcohol though) then hit the ground running on monday.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

between the keto and carb cycling diet which do you think you lost the most muscle on?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i;m not saying you have lost muscle but am wondering if you did!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's hard to say kezz cos I was using AAS support throughout both.

On the first keto I was running 50mg Var ED and 600mg Primo EW

On Carb cycling I was running Test Prop and NPP at 100mg eod.

I lost more strength carb cycling but my body shape was a lot better.

This is what's confusing me.

Thing is I've gone from 92kg at the start of this keto diet to 95kg in 6 weeks, but don't look to have put any fat on and my strength is going up every week????

It can't be fat cos just have a look at the amount of food I'm eating, it's not a great deal.

We'll have to see how running carb cycling goes again the next few weeks.

The target of 10% by xmas has moved into next year now, but my long term goal is to compete before I'm 30 (I'm 27 in 3 weeks)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you say the keto diet doesn't suit you but you are getting stronger and staying lean, so it doesnt suit you from and actual bodyweight loss point of view?? i suppose its trial and error really hopefully you will have it cracked soon!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know that mate, and I'm not too fussed about what I weigh, but I looked a lot better at the end of the carb cycling and it's the look I'm after.

I'm positive that CC is the best way for me and this year has been a really good learning curve for me. As you say it's trial and error and I've used this year to learn. I can't grumble at all with the progress I've made with 9 months of serious training and dieting (Had to have a month off with an injury).

Let's see what the next year brings


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well you have made some brilliant progress!! here's to next year!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, means a lot that people are egging me on.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

leg is still really sore so have decided to only train on friday. Going to rest it today and tomorrow.

Am looking forward to starting carb cycling again too on monday, although just realised that it's not this saturday but the saturday after that I'm in leeds. Might mess a little with low carb day on sat but I'm sure I'll get round it some how.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Woke up this morning and legs has eased off a bit (although @ss cheek is killing now!)

Can't wait to start back carb cycling monday.

Was only going to run upto xmas but might just carry it on regardless, but reduce macros every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ON monday, new plan will be started and it looks like this;

Diet will be;

Mon - High Carbs

Tue - Med Carbs

Wed - Low Carbs

Thu - High

Fri - Med

Sat - Low

Sun - Med

Trainning is;

Cardio every morning and on tue, fri and sun afternoon too

Mon - Chest and Shoulders

Tue - Back

Thu - Legs

Fri - Arms


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

hows it going? still on track?


----------



## Farmer_Joe (Nov 20, 2007)

Had my BF measured by a personal trainer last week, im 14% and you are alot leaner than me.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright Andy, things are ok mate. Feeling and looking a lot better for switching back to carb cycling so feel back on track now. Also loving the HIT training and just got a Mike Mentzer book on it too, so am planning on getting well into it.

Thanks farmer joe, I'd say I was nearer 18% as I'm good at posing and use clever lighting. Not sure how much more I'll have to get off to get my abs out but will be cutting until then


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from training legs, I tried a workout from the HIT book and was quite shocked.

After a warm up, and a mid weight set on Leg Ext, the rest looked like this;

Leg Ext 1 x 15 (with pause and hold at peak contraction)

NO REST

Leg Press 1 x 10 then did rest pause to bang a few more reps out until full negative failure, weight was 574lb

Standing Calve raises 1 x 20 x stack, with 2 sec pause at peak contraction. (need to get more weight on this somehow)

At end added some leg raises.

Training took hardly any time but legs still feel smashed due to the effort I put in. I'm still learning the technique but I'm sure I can get it right pretty soon.


----------



## Depp999 (Dec 26, 2007)

Any update on this thread?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bumps for progress...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry been away loads people.

Right, I'll start where I left off,

December went a bit Pete Tong and I ended up about 16st, by jan first I was 15st 2lb and today I am 14st 9lb.

I'm still enjoying HIT and even did a session with Rightyho not so long ago.

I've never felt so ill! Totally enjoyed it though and will be going down again soon once work calms down.

I'm totally off AAS and am in the first few days of PCT.

Training is day on, day off.

Diet is keto.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

hey rack... i thought you perfered the carb cycling diet mate, know you did a keto before but if i remeber correctly you said the CC diet was better... any reason why you've switched to a keto diet??? quicker fat loss???

keep going & keep posting - good thread this mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks shorty

I do prefer carb cycling mate, but read somewhere that it's more effective after a long keto diet. Plus this keto diet is a bit different to my others.

Only have carbs PWO and have a 1 treat meal every 8th and 9th day of the 9day split.

I want to mimic last years goals but I'm 2 stone lighter starting out this time.

Last year looked like this;

Jan07 17st 4lb

Apr07 15st

May07 16st (had a refeed and injury, then started carb cyling)

Sept07 14st

I'm hoping to be a lot better for my trip to Zante this year than last.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RACK said:


> I'm hoping to be a lot better for my trip to Zante this year than last.


You've been to Zante and you still wanna go back?!? LOL


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

go going mate over 3 stone lost... must be doing something right...

lol... @ magic.. it must be good there!! :eyebrows:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA, I thought Zante was really good, well from what I can remember......

Got that mega flu at the min, started yesterday and today every bit of me aches, even my teeth!!!

On a good note though, weight is 14st 7lb. So all is ok on that front, I'm aiming for 13st for April.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training and diet are going well again after illness and strength is still on the up. In last few days of PCT now and am banging the trib and proviron down too as the lack of sex drive is more annoying than the emotions from clomid!!!

Here's a pic from last week too.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi mate,

how do? PCT is ****e aint it! LOL

Progress seems to have slowed from the last pic mate fat loss wise? Did you hammer xmas? Know i did! You havent gained any fat by the look of it but you dont seem to have lost any?

Could be light / different pose though mate, not knocking ya or anything jsut giving an honest opinion  hehe.

Speak soon.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, on the pics where I was on holiday I was just about 14st.

Went up to 16st for november/december and on that pic above 15st so a stone heavier than last pics.

Hopefully have added a bit of lean mass but we'll see once the fat starts moving again.

Got that stupid flat/fat headfcuk feeling from Keto diet at the min so not looking the best but needs must.

Turns out my body hardly needs carbs at all and only havin a max of about 80-100g per day split after workouts (1 am cardio and the other after weights)

Have 2 cheat meals over 9 days with about 200g carbs in each.

I value an honest opinion mate, a lot better than people bullsh1ttin me.

Hopefully progress will follow last years and as I've said, I'm starting this year 2st lighter so should at last see some good definition.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

> I value an honest opinion mate, a lot better than people bullsh1ttin me.


Exactly mate, glad you took it right way, i'd rather people were honest about progress, helps us not get deluded etc. Forum mentality is to say 'great going' wether it is or not.



> Hopefully progress will follow last years and as I've said, I'm starting this year 2st lighter so should at last see some good definition.


Sure it will bud, you did awesome last year! Heres to 2 more stone melting off!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

oh and whos the hottie in avi?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, and no didn't take it the wrong way at all. TBH I'm well angry/gutted that the fat hasn't shifted quicker with the amount of work I've been putting in. Must have the worst dna in the world!!! I'll prove I can get ripped though!

As for the lady, she's called Vanessa Macel, she plays Sam in the tv show Las Vegas.

I'd seriously consider dumping Rachel Stevens for her


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

lol at dumping rachel stevens!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH Rachel is getting a bit clingy, and vanessa has better feet!

Just got in from training back.

Absolutely killed it and nearly brought my preWO shake right back up but manged to swallow just in time.

Left hams out as my right one is a bit tender atm.

Strength is still on the up and clomid is still messing my head up! Thank god only 3 days left on it!!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

CLOMID - ugh! I hate that ****!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not too sruck on it either bud, but it's something that's gotta be done


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cutting is going on the back burner for now. Body seemed to had shut down.

I was staying at 14st 7lb and no matter how much I trained, or how little I eat it just wasn't budging.

Going to up cals and have some carbs, like big for a few weeks and see about cutting again around april time.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Strength was up yesterday on chest, but bi's seemed to have levelled off a nit so need to push even harder.

Diet for today is;

0630 60g oats, handfull raisens, 30g whey, bit of milk

0930 1 tin tuna, 5 rice cakes, 5 fish oil caps

1200 2 oatabix, 35g protein blend, 5 fish oil caps

1430 same as 0930

1700 small sweet spud, 125g steak

1930 same as 1700

pre-bed shake with protien blend and flax


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Carb cycling has started today. No weights but 2 or 3 cardio sessions.

Diet is;

06:00	cardio 45 minutes

07:00 12 egg whites

6 rice cakes

small small apple

09:30 200g chicken or tuna

6 fish oil caps

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

8ml nut oil

14:00 200g chicken or tuna

6ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

16:30 cardio 45mins

17:00 50g protein blend

5ml flax oil

19:00 200g lean red meat

fibrous veg

pre bed 50g casein


----------

